# Couldn't Ask For A Better Day



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job Woody!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i can think of only one thing that would have made it better and that would be stopping off at the local gate station on your way home and getting a winning lotto ticket   other than that it looks pretty good to me ;D


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet [smiley=headbang.gif]. Your killing me with the flood tide reports ;D don't think i will be able to get out this week at all. Time to start changing the schedule. lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! Looks like a bunch of hungry fish in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

Great fishing Wood! It's been tough to find that many tails on one flat for me and from other reports I've seen. You must be a fish magnet!   That fly looks like a winner! Not what you would expect to see thrown at a tailing Red..


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool reports and beautiful pix.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

first class, yet again.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Solid work. Want to try that someday. From what I know 7 in the grass is a truly world class day.


----------

